# Wipe-on poly



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never uesd this poly before and was wondering exactly how you apply it? I have some small projects that I just finished and was wanting a quick shine for them. Would wipe on poly be good for this?(Water based).

Donny


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, I figured it out with a little research. Thanks. Now which is better water based or oil based ?

Donny


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most waterbased polyurethanes can be wiped on, brushed, or sprayed. You might get more votes for oil base being better, but each has their advantages and disadvantages. There are waterbased polyurethanes that IMO are equal to the durability of oil baed.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I went to a local hardware store today and looked for some wipe-on poly in the oil and water based.Oil based stated "Wipe-on poly" and was 10.99qt. The "Water based"(did not state wipe on) but in a bluish can was 17.99.qt. Is the water based a wipe on or am I missing the can? There was no one around to ask so I was on my own. Why is the oil based so much cheaper? Does one dry different or look different?I should be purchasing some either tomorrow or Wedensday. 

What I make is small crafts that I hope to sell in craft shows sometime this year and I would like to show a good impression but keep the costs down.Alot of my projects are made from Walnut,Maple,Cherry that I have had for a long time.
Donny


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not an expert, Don, but I'm under the impression the wipe-on products are about the same just thinner. I could be wrong, because I've never actually used "wipe-on" poly but I've applied poly by several times by wiping on thinned oil based product with good success.

With respect to whether oil or water-base,,,,,, water base may be better for cleanup if you're getting in on your hands.:huh:


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I've used the wipe on oil based polyurethane finishes for several years and have had excellent results. I purchase it from Lowes and Home depot for about $8.95 a quart. The key to getting good results is rubbing in numerous fine coats (I normally use 8- 10 coats for my desired results) and always sanding lightly with 220grit paper between each coat. I have tried thinning regular varnish to make my own hand rubbing varnish but have never been able to get the same results as the pre made type. I've also read about hand rubbed water based poly finishes but have yet to find a source for any.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I use oil based wipe on poly quite a bit. On some pieces where I want some built, I will brush on several coats of regular poly, sand smooth then rub on several coats of wipe on poly. To wipe it on, I normally use a good rolled up lint free cotton rag, like from an old t-shirt.


----------



## zaruser (Feb 17, 2009)

HI, I have used a water based wipe-on poly that worked Great! It's called Ultra-Max Wipe-on poly under the brand name Zar made by UGL(pioneers in polys). It's an "oil modified" water based poly. I get the benefits of the oil with water clean up. Dries fast too. They make that Ultra-Max in other forms ,like for doing floors. It has some unique technology in it. To find it, you might try their web site UGL.COM, and use the locater tool. Good luck.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

don716 said:


> Well, I went to a local hardware store today and looked for some wipe-on poly in the oil and water based.Oil based stated "Wipe-on poly" and was 10.99qt. The "Water based"(did not state wipe on) but in a bluish can was 17.99.qt. Is the water based a wipe on or am I missing the can? There was no one around to ask so I was on my own. Why is the oil based so much cheaper? Does one dry different or look different?I should be purchasing some either tomorrow or Wedensday.
> 
> What I make is small crafts that I hope to sell in craft shows sometime this year and I would like to show a good impression but keep the costs down.Alot of my projects are made from Walnut,Maple,Cherry that I have had for a long time.
> Donny


To save time use shellac. It's safer if chewing children come contact with your work. Safer, faster, easer that's a triple!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

punkin611 said:


> To save time use shellac. It's safer if chewing children come contact with your work. Safer, faster, easer that's a triple!


I bet after four years he's done with the project. For anyone else shellac is difficult to wipe on because the solvents in the shellac melt into the previous coats. If a person doesn't work very fast they will take off as much finish as their applying. Shellac is a better product sprayed.


----------

